# Destruction of anal condyloma



## LORA CRAWFORD

Hi everyone,
A quick question a doctor does surgical excision and fulguration of anal condyloma (extensive) , can I charge out 46922 and 46924 or just the 46924?
Any help would be appreciated. Lora


----------



## mbort

if your documentation fully supports both methods, then you can code them both, they do not bundle.


----------



## LORA CRAWFORD

Thank you so very much. I haven't had a chance to come back and look until now.


----------

